# meter height requirements in a driveway



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

isn't the poco supposed to regulate the height of the meter and not the AHJ? and where in the nec does it say anything on the topic, if it does at all?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

youngapprentice said:


> isn't the poco supposed to regulate the height of the meter and not the AHJ? and where in the nec does it say anything on the topic, if it does at all?


Its in your POCO white pages but you will find them quite flexible. NEC only mentions metering equipment in a couple places and none have to do with height.


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

thank you thats what i thought and just needed reassurance. the inspector failed us cause the meter was too low in the driveway. mind you the meter is over 5'.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

youngapprentice said:


> thank you thats what i thought and just needed reassurance. the inspector failed us cause the meter was too low in the driveway. mind you the meter is over 5'.


Did you ask the inspector for a code reference?


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

wasnt there for the inspection am gonna have to make a phone call come tuesday


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

youngapprentice said:


> thank you thats what i thought and just needed reassurance. the inspector failed us cause the meter was too low in the driveway. mind you the meter is over 5'.


They don't need a code reference. If the inspector knows that's what the poco wants and you didn't install it properly he will and can fail you. 90.4 

Pretty sure it's 6' to the top, could be 6 and a half though. Can't remember.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

youngapprentice said:


> wasnt there for the inspection am gonna have to make a phone call come tuesday


Why is a 3 year apprentice making the phone call on this??


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

im not making the phone call on this just saying its gonna have to be done. and as far as the poco it doesnt have any height requirement for the meter in the driveway only says if installed in a driveway needs bollards if subject to damage.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

youngapprentice said:


> im not making the phone call on this just saying its gonna have to be done. and as far as the poco it doesnt have any height requirement for the meter in the driveway only says if installed in a driveway needs bollards if subject to damage.


http://www.pseg.com/business/builders/new_service/before/pdf/RequirementsElecSvc2005.pdf

Read page 99 and make sure you read the part that says note 9 on page 100 affects the "A" dimension regarding the meter can height.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's pics of those 2 pages to make it easier.


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

alright well thank you i guess itll have to be moved. didnt think the inspector could enforce something the poco requires though.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

youngapprentice said:


> alright well thank you i guess itll have to be moved. didnt think the inspector could enforce something the poco requires though.


Actually... Depending on how your permitting works the inspector might have saved you some dollars.

If the POCO turned you down you may have had to get another permit for the inspector to come back... Just sayin.

Pete


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> Actually... Depending on how your permitting works the inspector might have saved you some dollars.
> 
> If the POCO turned you down you may have had to get another permit for the inspector to come back... Just sayin.
> 
> Pete


Service upgrades here will rarely get inspected by the poco. Hell, there's some I've done over 2-3 years old and they haven't even put a seal on the meter can yet. New install, yeah he would have definitely been saved.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Here's pics of those 2 pages to make it easier.


I couldn't get past the "How to Remove Old Urine Stains" tab on your iPad photo!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If its on a driveway here they want it 6'7" to the top of the can...and some ahj will make you do it in pvc....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Pretty sure it's 6' to the top, could be 6 and a half though. Can't remember.


Yeah, it's 6' or 6' 6"...MAXIMUM. 3' minimum. 

I agree that the inspector is way off his mark on this. To call out a meter @ 5' as being too low is flat out absurd!


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah, it's 6' or 6' 6"...MAXIMUM. 3' minimum.
> 
> I agree that the inspector is way off his mark on this. To call out a meter @ 5' as being too low is flat out absurd!


Did you even read my post with pictures? Or even bother to read the link I included? It specifically states IF a driveway or walkway is within 2 feet of the meter pan then the top of the can MUST be at 6' 6"


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Did you even read my post with pictures? Or even bother to read the link I included? It specifically states IF a driveway or walkway is within 2 feet of the meter pan then the top of the can MUST be at 6' 6"


Of course I didn't read it. Why would I read it and then post?
Give me a break. 

It says "9. “A” dimension shall be 6 Ft. - 6" where walkway or driveway is within 2 Ft.- 0" of the front of the meter mounting."
Then it says "'A' = 6' *max*" in the drawing. 

The way I read this is they are changing the "A" dimension from 6' to 6' 6" *maximum*.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Of course I didn't read it. Why would I read it and then post?
> Give me a break.
> 
> It says "9. &#147;A&#148; dimension shall be 6 Ft. - 6" where walkway or driveway is within 2 Ft.- 0" of the front of the meter mounting."
> ...


Sorry, but your wrong. It doesn't. say MAX in the notes. It says the height SHALL be 6'6" when a walkway or driveway is within 2 feet of meter pan. The drawing refers you to the notes once you go to the notes you have to follow the notes and the notes don't say max.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's another page from that book.


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

electricjoe is correct on this. shouldve taken the time to read the pocos white pages. but you live and you learn. no big deal.


----------

